# 2010 Q7 Prices



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*2010 Q7 Prices for AoA*

3.6 Entry is $46,900 increase of $3,400 from 2009
3.0 Prestige $60,900 increase of $4,100 ouch! 
4.2 Prestige $61k
3.0 Premium Plus $56,900
3.6 Premium Plus $52,900

I really like the facelift S-Line, looks like the old S-Line just more aggressive









These prices are for AoA


_Modified by iwantanaudi at 8:54 AM 8/19/2009_


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

We haven't seen any 2010 Q7s with the S-line yet...


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (veedubmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubmac* »_We haven't seen any 2010 Q7s with the S-line yet...

I have








BTW, it is a $2k option for the US


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices (iwantanaudi)*

where are you getting your info?
AOA told us not to expect any substantial price increases like this.
I can't see them jacking up the price 3-4 grand on all Q7's.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices (jperryrocks)*

This is from AoA's website, I dont want to publish the link in this public forum lest they take it down.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

How long until S-Line pictures will be available?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

There are none released but if you go to audi.de (German website) and configure the Q7 w/ the S-Line you can see what it looks like.
Or these spy photos give you a good idea
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...59759


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_This is from AoA's website, I dont want to publish the link in this public forum lest they take it down. 

AudiUSA.com hasn't been updated with 2010 Q7 information yet, nor has a price announcement been released...
Do you have a crystal ball?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices (der Scherzkeks)*

I dont want to give away my secret but I guarantee that those are correct. Unless of course AoA changes it between now and when the info is officially release to the public, which I dont believe they will do. 
I am just surprised that the 3.0 TDi Prestige is about 15% more than 2009, thats huge!


_Quote, originally posted by *der Scherzkeks* »_
AudiUSA.com hasn't been updated with 2010 Q7 information yet, nor has a price announcement been released...
Do you have a crystal ball?


----------



## tarsands (Jun 12, 2009)

Canadian Prices for Aug 31 Delivery:
2010 Orca Black Metallic Audi Q7 3.0 TDI Premium $59,300
Freight, pre-delivery inspection, fuel, detailing $1,990
Towing package $750
Panoramic Sunroof $2,300
Rear side air bags $500
Audio package $2,100
Navigation package $2,500
6 passenger seating $2,000
S-Line package $3,600
Technology package $2,300
Administration fee including one year tire and rim warranty $399
Provincial tire recycle levy $20
Federal excise tax on air conditioning $100

You had expressed some interest in DVD players. The price for two DVD players with separate controls is $2,495. Installation will probably cost $400 to $500 depending upon time taken


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices (der Scherzkeks)*

I think I have the crystal ball.
The sunroof is now standard on premium plus / prestige. 
Also, the 20's are standard as well for prestige.
1850 for the roof & 900 for the rims were ala carte options. 
The new price reflects those things included.



_Modified by jperryrocks at 11:16 AM 8/19/2009_


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices AoA*

That is logical but the 2010 3.0 Prestige is $4100 more than 2009, so it would be more than those two options. But I dont have an answer for you since I did not set those prices.
I got my info from AoA; the internet is a big place. 


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_I think I have the crystal ball.
The sunroof is now standard on premium plus / prestige. 
Also, the 20's are standard as well for prestige.
1850 for the roof & 900 for the rims were ala carte options. 
The new price reflects those things included.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices AoA (iwantanaudi)*

1850 for the roof and 900 for the 20's is 2750.
4100 - 2750 = 1350.
So if your number is correct, it's a 1350 net price increase.
That's toleable, IMO.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices AoA (jperryrocks)*

Someone else has released the 2010 Price guide PDF so I will reveal my source
http://configurator.audi.com/a...-2010
and here are some bonus 2010 links
http://configurator.audi.com/a...-2010
http://configurator.audi.com/a...-2010
http://configurator.audi.com/a...-2010
http://configurator.audi.com/a...-2010
http://configurator.audi.com/a...-2010
http://configurator.audi.com/a...-2010
http://configurator.audi.com/a...-2010
http://configurator.audi.com/a...-2010


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank You for posting your info, I will speak for many when I say that we appreciate it!!
A few of those models were already on audiusa.com however I didn't see the Q7 on there. I am quite impressed with the new additions to the Q7 over our loaded 08. When we found ours, we really wanted the S-Line, however black is not the interior of choice for us. With the 2010s S-Line exterior is standard on the 4.2 trim and you can have any interior you choose. I really like the new Teak Brown and Orca Black, I also think the Ibis White is better than the old Calla White. While the Graphite Grey is pleasing, I feel our Quartz Grey is much nicer. It is a great color that shows no dirt, or scratches!!!


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Anyone have any luck with the configurator?








At the end I always had a summary for a white base model!


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (TigerinColorado)*

It works for me


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices for AoA (iwantanaudi)*

What's the difference between the: Premium, Premium Plus and Prestige models on a v6 gasser; the website does not define such unless I'm missing something?


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Q7 Prices for AoA (ehd)*

Never mind; figured it out @ edmunds.com


----------

